# Oak Faced Plywood for kitchen table top?



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

The wife wants a new kitchen table. Nothing to fancy, just rectangle to fit our kitchen better then the circle we have now. I'm thinking about doing a drop leaf so we can have more room if needed. But doesn't have to be drop leaf. We have looked at a few and the ones in our price range(on the lower end) our complete junk. I told her I would just build one. The problem is I have said that one too many times and have a tendency to start to many projects and not finish many! So she is kind of reluctant to give the go ahead on this project. So my thought is maybe I can redeem myself on this project, a table is pretty simple so I can build something nice and get it done in under a week to show her when I try things actually get done.

Here's my thoughts and questions. For the table top I'm thinking just get a sheet of faced ply, like oak or maple. Then edge it with something else to contrast it and finish the edges. It won't be as nice as a solid top but will be nicer then most store bought stuff and it will allow me to finish on time with the tools I have. My planer needs new blades and trying to limit glue ups for time reasons. Any issue with using faced ply for the top as long as a good finish is put on? Anything other suggestions or ideas? I tend to go "all out" on projects and make them more complicated then they need to be so just trying to keep this one simple.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use it but keep in mind that the veneer is thin, and the plywood isn't as durable standing up to impact as solid wood. If you are careful using the top, and can perform maintenance on it if necessary, it could serve your purpose.









 







.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You would be surprised how many high end dining tables, furniture and commercial restaurant tables are made of plywood. Most are not made from lower grade, rotary cut plywood such as you find in Home Depot but I've made hundreds of tables and booths for a well known New England Restaurant chain from ordinary birch plywood with solid wood edging. 

You can't use sanders on veneer without risking sanding through or having substrate veneers telegraph through. You don't want to have glue squeeze out, uneven attachment of edging or risk scratching or banging any of the plywood surface. It's not like solid wood where you have enough surface material to sand. Handle everything with "kid gloves" and you should be fine. Use a film forming protective finish.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've thought about that and the current table we have is just oak faced and has lasted alright. The cheaper ones in the stores are also just faced. So I figure I can have at least the quality of the cheaper store bought tables for less money and then I can always upgrade the table top down the line if I need to. I'd like to go solid top right now but my planer needs new blades so that is out of comission right now and my "allowence" for tools and supplies has been cut way back since all she sees is started projects laying around. Hoping I can promise her to have this table done in a week and then she will cut me some slack and I can talk her into some funds and tools to finish the rest of the stuff I have started. At least that's my plan. My problem is I just have to much going on and ordering parts and tools is the easy part at night. So she sees the bills for supplies and new tools but doesn't see the projects getting done. Also I tend to always find an excuse for a new tool or to take things to the next level instead of making them simple so that takes me longer to learn new things and usually means more expensive materials and tools.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hammer1 said:


> You would be surprised how many high end dining tables, furniture and commercial restaurant tables are made of plywood. Most are not made from lower grade, rotary cut plywood such as you find in Home Depot but I've made hundreds of tables and booths for a well known New England Restaurant chain from ordinary birch plywood with solid wood edging.
> 
> You can't use sanders on veneer without risking sanding through or having substrate veneers telegraph through. You don't want to have glue squeeze out, uneven attachment of edging or risk scratching or banging any of the plywood surface. It's not like solid wood where you have enough surface material to sand. Handle everything with "kid gloves" and you should be fine. Use a film forming protective finish.


Thanks for the advice. What do you mean by film forming protective finish? Do you have a brand and product name so I can google it and find what you are talking about?


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

In my opinion and from what you have said, seems like starting a new project might not be the thing to do. Might be better off finishing one of the started projects. You probably already know that. 

I think the design of the table would be pretty important if you use ply, and well sealed of course, Luck!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ponch37300 said:


> Thanks for the advice. What do you mean by film forming protective finish? Do you have a brand and product name so I can google it and find what you are talking about?


Film forming would be finishes like lacquer, oil base varnish, oil base polyurethane, conversion varnish, or waterbase polyurethane. A finish that forms a protective film.









 







.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Go to the Salvation Army or Whatever other similar thrift stores you have locally, and buy a dining table with good bones. Look for a leg style you like, and an extension mechanism that is in good shape. 

Buy a sheet of ApplePly, cut it to size, and route an edge on it. 

I did this about twenty years ago, and the table is still looking good, and was far cheaper than it would have cost to buy a new Lane dining room set.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

SeanStuart said:


> In my opinion and from what you have said, seems like starting a new project might not be the thing to do. Might be better off finishing one of the started projects. You probably already know that.
> 
> I think the design of the table would be pretty important if you use ply, and well sealed of course, Luck!


You are correct and yes I do already know that. The problem is all the projects I have started are bigger builds or projects around the house that all need money for materials or tools to finish and lots of time. Nothing easy to finish quickly. So when she said she wanted a new table I figured it would be a good chance to redeem myself a little with a quick and easy project. I would like to do my usual and go "all out" on a table, I like to challange myself and learn new techniques and new tools. But I think quick and simple and get it done, will still look nice, will get me bonus points and the green light to spend some more money to finish what I have started already. Might sound weird but starting another project is the way to get the other projects done.



cabinetman said:


> Film forming would be finishes like lacquer, oil base varnish, oil base polyurethane, conversion varnish, or waterbase polyurethane. A finish that forms a protective film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Thanks


----------

